# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Чем мальчики отличаются от девочек, мужчины от женщин?

## Asteriks

*С самого рождения между представителями полов существуют различия. По мере взросления эти различия становятся всё более явными. В конце концов, настолько явными, что женщины в шутку называют мужчин "инопланетянами". Постигнем суть друг друга???*

----------


## Asteriks

*Мальчики и девочки: 11 различий*
Источник: belarusy.by Своя новость Phantom81 20 08 2009 

1. Когда мальчики хотят понравиться девочкам, они прикидываются умными. А девочки, когда хотят понравиться мальчикам, прикидываются глупыми. Мальчики прикидываются умными, потому что понимают: при прочих равных у умного больше шансов. А девочки - для того, чтобы мальчику пришлось не так сильно напрягаться, делая вид, что он умнее.

2. Мальчики никогда не наденут ничего неудобного для красоты. А девочки никогда не наденут ничего некрасивого ради удобства. Среди мальчиков исключение составляют герои голливудских фильмов, которые любят залезать на крышу поезда в длинных плащах и валяться по грязи в белых рубашках, а также, перцы, которые идут знакомиться с родителями любимой девочки. Среди девочек исключений не бывает. Если девочка говорит, что оделась так по-дурацки для удобства, значит, она кокетничает - раз, у нее плохой вкус - два.

3. В постели мальчики боятся, что девочка не кончит. А девочки боятся, что мальчик кончит слишком быстро. Это только кажется, что в мальчиках говорит альтруизм, а девочек волнуют шкурные интересы. Мальчики заставляют девочек кончать в первую очередь для собственного удовольствия - они после этого чувствуют себя очень крутыми. А девочки переживают за мальчиков, у которых все происходит слишком быстро , потому что знают, как мальчики из-за этого расстраиваются.





> 4. У мальчиков проблемы с индукцией. У девочек с дедукцией. Все смеются над женской логикой. Да, у девочек действительно случаются проблемы с умозаключениями от общего к частному, поэтому им тяжело даются выводы насчет того, что из чего следует: то ли он меня любит, и поэтому со мной спит, то ли он со мной спит, поэтому не любит, - поди разберись, но у мальчиков все еще хуже - они не способны на умозаключения от частного к общему, так, представитель сильного пола не способен понять, что если его попросили не опаздывать на день рождения и звонить в то время, в какое он обещал, значит, и на свидание в парке тоже стоит прийти вовремя.
> 
> 5. Мальчики стараются быть не похожими на девочек, а девочки хотят быть похожими на мальчиков. И это говорит в пользу того, что мальчиком быть лучше. С другой стороны, если хорошо подумать: пока ты - девочка, ты можешь гордиться такими вещами, которыми мальчику гордиться так же глупо, как тем фактом, что у него есть пенис (кстати, некоторые это считают достаточным поводом для гордости), например, своей финансовой независимостью.
> 
> 6. Мальчики считают, что чем больше у них пенис , тем лучше, а девочки так не считают, потому что они знают, из-за этого бывает больно.
> 
> 7. Мальчики умеют находить общий язык с компьютером, а девочки умеют находить общий язык с мальчиками, которые умеют находить общий язык с компьютерами. Никому не известно, почему у мальчиков с компьютерами все получается лучше, чем у девочек. Есть подозрение, что у девочек просто нет никакого стимула развивать свои способности в этом направлении, если этим с таким рвением занимаются мальчики. Со времен первых мануфактур известно: разделение труда повышает его производительность, да и зачем лишать мальчиков еще одной возможности продемонстрировать свое превосходство?
> 
> 8. Девочки переоценивают способность мальчиков думать, а мальчики недооценивают аналогичную способность девочек. Вопреки байкам о слабости женского интеллекта девочки способны выстраивать сложные стратегии по завоеванию, приручению, перевоспитанию мальчиков. Но эти стратегии часто не срабатывают. А все потому, что в их основе лежит сильное допущение - мальчики способны думать: "И тогда он подумает, что я..." ничего он не подумает, и не потому, что дурак. А потому что он считает, что девочки думать не умеют, так что можно и ему не напрягаться.
> ...

----------


## vova230

Как это не странно миром правят женщины. Многие значимые события в истории происходили под незримым контролем женщин или из-за женщин.

----------


## VirDignus

не соглашусь в корне в некоторыми высказываниями по пункту 11, исследования проводятся, и отличия между мужчинами и женщинами найдены и доказаны. Читайте,как его Геодакяна, вроде так.
Разница между мужчиной и женщиной в три раза больше чем разница между человеком и обезьяной вообще. Если сравнить генотипы челоека и обезьяны то они отличаются на  1,6%, а генотипы мужчины и женщины на *5%*
вот вам начальная информация, потом допишу больше спать хочу ))))

----------


## Banderlogen

> Если сравнить генотипы челоека и обезьяны то они отличаются на  1,6%, а генотипы мужчины и женщины на *5%*


А за человека в данном опыте брался мужчина или женщина?

----------


## Asteriks

Что разница есть и она ОГРОМНА до меня дошло не так давно.)) Поэтому мне даже жить легче стало. когда я поняла, что мы РАЗНЫЕ. Знаю теперь, что нельзя от мужчины требовать того, что не заложено в нём природой. Кроме того, что мужчина есть мужчина, каждый из представителей этого пола ещё и индивидуум. Вот и попробуй сделать из него то, что тебе хочется. Обломчик может получиться.

----------


## VirDignus

> А за человека в данном опыте брался мужчина или женщина?


а какая разница? Исследование проводилось с целью выявить отличия между мэ и жо вот и все.

----------


## Banderlogen

> а какая разница? Исследование проводилось с целью выявить отличия между мэ и жо вот и все.


Так получается, что кто-то в несколько раз ближе к обезьяне 
Вот и весь интерес

----------


## Asteriks

Не в обиду мужчинам будь сказано, но у кого атавизмов больше, тот и ближе к обезьянам.))

Вот пунктик один меня в статье заинтересовал. Про воспитание. Представляю себе картину:мальчиков с детства, а точнее, с самого раннего сознательного возраста, приучают к куклам, ленточкам, бантикам.. А девочек к машинкам и футболу. И ещё представила, что цвет в одежде поменялся. Мальчики носят красное, а девочки синее и коричневое. Ведь какая мысль правильная! Прививай мальчику с детства повадки девочки и получите девочку.

----------


## VirDignus

а вот и нет
уже такие опыты проводили, ничего не дали они, природа взяла свое.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, я опыты не проводила. Но!Если девочку воспитывает отец, больше мужских черт характера будет в этой девочке? Или если девочка дружит исключительно с мальчиками - пацанкой назовём запросто. Может вести себя, как мальчишка. Не согласны?
А откуда берутся маменькины сынки? Хотя это немножко в другую степь...




> а вот и нет
> уже такие опыты проводили, ничего не дали они, природа взяла свое.


А что там природа своё взяла? Стесняюсь спросить?

----------


## Pasha_49

Есть знакомая девушка, которая росла без матери и в окружении парней а не девчонок. Единственное что не обычное с ней стало, это она драться любит, даже с парнями дерётся)), уличные бои, на бокс тоже пошла. А в остальном как и все другие девушки.

----------


## Jemal

У меня знакомая в Бобруйске, так на нее, видимо, брат повлиял...Так она тоже любит драться, на дзюдо ходит, прошлым летом эмокидов ходила в парке бить, а еще любит в компании с парнями подраться.

----------


## Marusja

> Есть знакомая девушка, которая росла без матери и в окружении парней а не девчонок. Единственное что не обычное с ней стало, это она драться любит, даже с парнями дерётся)),


Я тоже драться люблю...тока я и с мамой и с папой росла, хотя папа на это особо не влиял, да уж и мама тем более...
  а еще я на днях очередной раз убедилась, что мальчики плохо различают оттенки и цвета, недавно купила себе спортивный костюм, фишка его в том, что куртка и брюки голубые, а майка светлобирюзовая, так вот: все мои подружки первое что спрашивали, почему майка другого цвета, рядом стоящие с ними молодые люди утверждали, что все три предмета моего гардероба одинакового цвета...вот так.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Заметки о женском и мужском.* 

В женские тела, как в реки. 
Входят. Но ведь, как богам, 
Древние молились греки 
Шеям, бюстам и бокам! 
Евгений Винокуров 

Я старался не обращать внимания на словесные штампы вроде «возлюбленные», «дурочки», «капризные», «взбалмошные», «предмет страсти», «богини», равно как и «сосуд греха», «соблазн мира»... Чисто  анатомически предмет описания, если  использовать клише, выглядит знакомым для всех: зубы — жемчуг, шея — мрамор, губы — рубины. Можно следовать и по пути  «астральных» сравнений, и по наезженной колее упреков за грехи Евы, так неосторожно поступившей с яблоком. 
Женщины — объект поклонения,  сомнения, изумления, любования. Все они  представительницы пола прекрасного, слабого. В то же время женщина — биологическая основа семьи, воспитательница,  хранительница традиций, обычаев. Некоторые из них прославились и как мудрые  правительницы. Надеюсь, теперь ясно, почему  мужчина должен поклоняться женщине? Впрочем, у нее более короткие верхние и нижние конечности, узкие плечи, правда, шире таз. Да и кисти, и стопы меньших размеров, сил физических тоже меньше, чем у мужчин. Здесь уместно вспомнить строчки немецкого философа-иррационалиста Артура Шопенгауэра о том, что «низкорослый, узкоплечий, широкобедрый пол мог назвать красивым только отуманенный половым  возбуждением рассудок мужчины». Как  мужчина и врач, я с Шопенгауэром не согласен. 

_Читать полностью здесь:_

----------


## Akasey

думаю это всё гены, а с кем воспитывался, влияет только на характер

----------


## Irina

*Если вас спросят чем отличается мужчина от женщины кроме полового признака, что вы сможете ответить? Подробности о мужчинах и женщинах...*

В возрасте от 20 до 24 лет риск смерти для мужчины выше, чем для женщины, в три раза, а в возрасте до 50 лет - в два. В 2001 году российские мужчины немного не доживали до 59 лет, а россиянки в среднем жили на 13 лет дольше - 72 года, 4 месяца и 4 дня. В 2001 году по сравнению с 2000 годом средняя продолжительность жизни россиян выросла на 7 дней (на 0,03, однако при этом продолжительность жизни мужчин уменьшилась на 15 дней (на 0,07, а женщин увеличилась на 1 месяц и 20 дней (на 0,19.
Среди европейских стран самая высокая продолжительность жизни мужчин в Швеции (77 лет) и Греции (75 лет и 6 месяцев), самая низкая - в Латвии (64 года и 4 месяца) и Эстонии (64 года и 10 месяцев).

В США мужчины в среднем доживают до 73 лет и 11 месяцев, женщины - до 79 лет и 8 месяцев.

Самая высокая продолжительность жизни - в Японии, где мужчины живут в среднем 77 лет и 4 месяца, женщины - 84 года и 1 месяц. На каждого мужчину старше 85 лет приходится по 7 женщин.

Российские мужчины мрут от инфекционных и паразитарных заболеваний чаще российских женщин в 7,7 раза; от несчастных случаев, отравлений и травм - в 2,1 раза; среди наркоманов мужчин в 6,5 раза больше, чем женщин.

Инфаркт миокарда случается у мужчин в четыре раза чаще, чем у женщин.

Женщина посещает туалет в среднем 5 раз в день, и каждый раз проводит там около 3,5 минут. Мужчины посещают уборную в среднем 3 раза в день, но задерживаются там дольше - на 5 минут.

Мужчина произносит в день в среднем двадцать пять тысяч слов, а женщина - тридцать.

Мужчина за отпущенный ему Богом и статистикой век спит в среднем 21 год и один месяц, а женщина - 25 лет и три месяца чистого времени.

Большинство мужчин из всех цветов отдают предпочтение голубому. Женщины предпочитают зеленый (а не розовый!).

Женщины страдают от депрессии чаще, чем мужчины, но именно мужчины в основном решаются на самоубийство.

Мужчины , как и сельские жительницы, предпочитают повешение, а городские женщины - отравление.

95 % женщин хотят видеть рядом с собой красивого, умного, обеспеченного, спортивного мужчину. Мужчин, сочетающих в себе все эти качества, всего 6%.

----------


## Irina

*40 различий между мужчинами и женщинами*

1. Занимаясь сексом, женщина думает о том, красиво ли она выглядит.
2. Одеваясь, женщина сперва наденет рубашку, потом - брюки. Мы обычно поступаем наоборот.
3. Женщины не чешут в затылке. Во-первых, они не любят демонстрировать свою растерянность, во-вторых, это портит прическу.
4. Женщина часто наматывает прядки волос, даже коротких, на палец или щекочет кисточкой из волос себе щеку. Мужчины так делают редко.
5. Женщина никогда по-настоящему не поймет, почему футболисты, выстраиваясь в стенку, делают такую смешную горку ладонями. Поэтому она не вздрагивает, когда в кино герой получает удар ботинком в промежность.
6. У женщин преобладает грудной тип дыхания. У мужчин в процессе дыхания активно задействованы мышцы брюшного пресса.
7. Женщина не прикусывает сигарету зубами. Она не оставляет ее во рту, но всегда держит в руке.
8. Зевая, женщина прикрывает рот ладонью, а не кулаком.
9. Приняв ванну, женщина - неважно, длинноволосая, стриженая или переболевшая тифом - обязательно наматывает себе на голову самодеятельное подобие чалмы из полотенца, хотя бы на одну минуту. Причины возникновения этого восточного ритуала неизвестны.
10. Женщину почти не раздражает, когда белье застревает между ягодицами. Прекрасный пол с удовольствием носит все эти пыточные приспособления под названием бикини. Кроме того, обычно женщина не пытается незаметно поправить белье сзади, встав со стула.
11. Замахиваясь, чтобы что-то кинуть, женщина отводит руку не вбок, а назад. Именно поэтому дам никогда не посылали взрывать танки.
12. Женщинам нравятся эти драные веники, от которых столько мусора. Они называют их композициями из сухих цветов.
13. Здороваясь за руку, женщина почти не пожимает ее. Про женское рукопожатие поэт Волошин говорил, что оно похоже на подкидывание мертвого младенца.
14. Оборачиваясь на зов, женщина обычно поворачивает только голову. Мужчина разворачивает и корпус, поскольку у него гораздо менее гибкая шея.
15. Женщины боятся пауков, червяков и мышей. Им также не нравятся гусеницы, даже самые красивые.
16. Подавляющее большинство женщин считает, что умываться водой c мылом вредно. (Если хочешь узнать, чем именно они умываются, - открой любой из женских журналов.)
17. На предложение показать руки, мы честно протягиваем открытые ладони. Женщины протягивают руки ладонями вниз, видимо для того, чтобы продемонстрировать безукоризненный маникюр и размер бриллиантов.
18. Слова, которые женщина произносит, ударив по пальцам молотком, можно без цензуры пропустить в эфире радио Надежда. То, что говорит в таких случаях мужчина, транслировать нельзя.
19. Женщины открывают пивные бутылки открывалками для пивных бутылок.
20. Подниматься или спускаться с горы женщины стараются боком. Мужчины просто шире расставляют ноги.
21. Рассматривать свои пятки женщины предпочитают, оборачиваясь за спину. Мы же просто поворачиваем поднятую стопу.
22. Женщины не любят, когда у них свободны руки. Поэтому они всегда носят с собой сумочку - чтобы тер***ть ее за ремешок, придерживать за край и бесконечно в ней копаться. За неимением сумочки подойдет все что угодно - веер, перчатки, книжка, цветок. Стоять или идти с опущенными, ничем не занятыми руками женщины терпеть не могут - в крайнем случае они скрестят руки на груди, спрятав ладони под мышками и иногда бессознательно поддергивая лямки бюстгальтера.
23. К своим половым органам у женщин достаточно равнодушное, отстраненное отношение, они почти незнакомы друг с другом. Женщины не беседуют с ними, не дают им шутливых прозвищ и не обижаются на них.
24. По раскаленной гальке или песку женщина идет на цыпочках. Мужчина наступает только на пятки.
25. Садясь, женщины сжимают колени или просто держат их параллельно. Поэтому в общественном транспорте иметь в соседях даму предпочтительнее.
26. Потягиваясь, мужчины раскидывают или поднимают руки, а женщины сгибают их в локтях, прижимая к бокам.
27. Стремление к компромиссу, присущее женскому полу, сказывается в том, как они рассказывают матерные анекдоты. Они могут решиться публично рассказать даже очень сальный анекдот. Но ключевое слово пробормочут так невнятно, что никто ничего не разберет. Еще чаще они пытаются передать неприличную изюминку мимикой, жестикуляцией и отчаянным выражением лица.
28. Пояс на халате женщины завязывают выше пупка, а мужчины - ниже.
29. Если у женщины на улице расстегнулась ширинка, женщина довольно равнодушно относится к этому обстоятельству и спокойно застегивает брюки.
30. Уши женщины затыкают пальцами, а мужчины обычно закрывают ладонями.
31. Когда ты просишь женщину передать тебе зажигалку, она передает тебе зажигалку, а не проверяет твою прыгучесть и реакцию.
32. Женщина никогда не снимает футболку, ухватив ее за ткань на спине.
33. Если мужчина, с точки зрения женщин, очень мало ушел в процессе развития от обезьяны, то мы, со своей стороны, можем также отметить некоторые атавизмы, доставшиеся нашим дамам в наследство от четвероруких предков. Например, привычку часами искать в шерсти своего самца насекомых. За отсутствием мелких членистоногих женщины удовлетворяются угрями и прыщиками.
34. Перчатки женщина надевает до выхода на улицу.
35. Поднимая тяжелый предмет, женщина постарается переместить его на бок. Мужчина несет груз перед собой.
36. Мелочь и крупные купюры женщины предпочитают носить в одном и том же месте. У них редко звенят карманы.
37. При ударе кулаком женщина выставляет вперед большой палец.
38. Когда женщины сидят, у них есть привычка подворачивать под себя ногу и упираться пяткой в промежность. Мы такого себе не позволяем.
39. Чтобы отжать вручную мокрое белье, женщина берется за него ладонями вверх, мужчина - обычно ладонями вниз.
40. И еще: после секса женщине хочется не спать, а беседовать и целоваться.

----------

